# wouldnt you love



## Twig Man (Oct 27, 2012)

Wouldnt you love to have this and fix her up? This is a 52 harley with the jockey shifter all original. It was sitting in a warehouse under a cover but the guy wouldnt sell it. cant say I blame him.


----------



## Brink (Oct 28, 2012)

That would be fun.


----------

